# Canon iR3045 Service manual



## ckandaba (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi. I don't know whether I'm in the right forum or not, but I was wondering if anyone can help me get a service manual for the Canon iR3045 Service manual? The Printer/copier has been giving an E000020-0000 error which points to lack of toner and/or developer assembly mulfunction of some sort I believe. I need to open up the machine to try and figure out the problem properly. 

Any and all help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

cannot match that number up

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...ct&keycode=model&functionid=3&fcategoryid=305

this one claims to have it available but not for free

http://www.manualsnguides.com/search.php?cmarque=CANON&modele=IR2018

sorry best i could come up with


----------



## specktiger (Jan 24, 2009)

I know this is old, but if you take the screw out behind the toner door and the screw on the left hand side of the cover the toner door is attached(left hand side going down) you can get to the developer. make sure right door is open before removing drum or developer. Btw, aftermarket toner can cause this error. Only two other options, new developer or dc controller.


----------

